# Don't even know where to begin.



## ilovemydog (Apr 14, 2011)

First off- 

I don't live at home nor with my dog, I'm away at college 90% of the time. But when I do come home and see her like this, it makes me a mess.

My pups is 10 years old- got her shortly after 9/11. I'm worrying about her quality of life. She's such a happy dog (most of the time) and she's a lovebug- she's so overly friendly and couldn't hurt a fly.

However when I see her miserable like this I feel awful. Mainly because I don't know what to do. I'm not there for her as much as I should be and I feel bad about it. But I can't really control it because I can't bring her with me. My parents take care of her but of course they can't go out & walk her and get her everything she needs as much as she needs.

Her ear infections are awful & constant- she's always shaking her head, digging her ears, the usual- sometimes more so than others. But I would say about 75% of the time she appears to have an infection. I clean her ears every time I can- but honestly we can't afford to take her to the vet as much as we should. I do want to save up & take her as soon as I can, but until that point comes I really don't know what to do, or what to buy to help clean her ears. I just used up the last of the cleanser we had, & with neither of my parents working right now it's kind of going to be up to me to take care of her. (Not that I'm complaining, just saying financial hardships are very present) 

Are there any alternatives/treatments I can purchase without taking her to the vet? If so, recommendations on the best/fairest priced? 


I have been reading on here about diet reflecting on the infections as well. I'm not sure if I should try to switch her food or? 

I really don't even know what I'm asking. All I know is watching her in pain tonight with her ears made me feel like a horrible person.


As far as grooming as well- how often should she be bathed? I've heard different things. I just want to do whats best for her.  

I really wish I could just bring her with me. I still have a year of school left. I'm kicking myself for all the time wasted when I was younger. I just keep thinking I should of walked her more, I should of brushed her more.. 

Any advice would be appreciated. On anything. I just hate seeing her down like this. She's usually never like this, she's the happiest dog ever. But its when she is like this that I can tell its really bothering her.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

As for the ears, this cleanser has the best reviews on amazon (79 positive reviews) and is also very inexpensive and easy to use 
Amazon.com: Zymox Ear Cleanser With Bio-Active Enzymes, 4 oz.: Pet Supplies

I'm so sorry about the rest of the situation.. things with family can be complicated and at least you are seeking out help and trying to get her the best you can, its only one more year 

What is she eating now? Proplan is very popular here, fairly priced and seems to work very well with goldens! It might help with her ear problems as well 

At 10, its not like she is a puppy/very young dog.. I'm sure once her ears are all better and she is comfortable, I wouldn't worry so much about you not being there everyday to walk her. You are doing everything you can, as much as you can

I of course recommend talking to your parents a bit.. maybe encouraging them to take her for a walk, or maybe even talking to your neighbors 
If you know of any kids or anything on your block, for very little money they maybe could take her for a walk, even if only once a week. 

As for baths, I would just do it as needed. I think with her ears/skin, very sensitive shampoo is probably best, like baby shampoo or dilluted shampoo to not irritate her skin 

I wish you the best of luck with your golden girl, and I know it feels really hard now but its only one more year and Its great that you are doing everything you possibly can to take care of her! 

Also, in a pinch, I've read online that you can MAKE ear cleaning solution (but don't use if she has open sores on her ears or else it will cause a burning sensation) 

Peroxide and warm water does clean ears pretty well.. but i've heard vinegar/rubbing alcohol is really what takes care of yeast (which is what causes that ooey gooey infection) 

Things You’ll Need:
* white vinegar
* rubbing alcohol
* water

Step 1:
Fill an empty plastic water bottle with 1/3 of purified water.

Step 2:
Add another 1/3 of white vinegar.

Step 3:
Add another 1/2 of rubbing alcohol.

Step 4:
Shake and use. To use, just squeeze a small dropper full of the solution and squirt in dog's ear. Massage it in, let him shake the excess out and dry with tissue paper.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I know you don't want to spend alot of money at the vet but I would have a full thyroid panel run on her at her age. Thyroid problems can cause issues with the immune system that affect ears and coat. If it is thyroid it can be managed with medication that is not overly expensive.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I know what it is like to have to leave your friend behind while you go off to college. It was awhile ago but I still see my boys face longing for me. Are your parents in ill health why they cant take her for a walk once in awhile? The solution that was posted works wonders on cleaning dogs ears. If her ears are moist inside you should look to getting a powder most pet supplies catalogs will have some. Moist ears will keep the infection hanging in there longer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try this home made recipe to treat her ear infections, it has Monistat in it to treat yeast, which is the common infection in dogs ears. It's also soothing. You might try changing her to a Lamb & Rice food and see if that helps any. My guess is the food she is eating now has chicken & corn, which are the most common ingredients in dog food can sometimes be allergens that cause ear infections.

It does not cost anything to brush the dog, you could ask your parents to do that, and it should be done at the very least once a week, several times a week is best though. I usually end up bathing my dogs once a month and that seems to be adequate. It also doesn't cost anything to walk the dog and it would be good for your parents to get out and walk for themselves too.

I'm glad you are concerned for her well being. Hopefully just some simple changes can improve her quality of life.

(copied from this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/55607-ear-infections.html#post791826)

*Healthy* Ear *Recipe* (from Arcane)

1 tube Monistat (generic is fine)
1 tube Polysporin (use the real deal - it's inexpensive)
1 tube Cortaid (generic works here as well)

Use tubes of similar size. Mix all three together in a container that can
be closed well. It takes a bit to incorporate because the Polysporin is a
bit like Vaseline. Once incorporated, it stays mixed.

If ears are gunky, inflamed or smell bad, start with using a pea sized
dollop twice a day. Use your finger to gently push it into the ear. Rub.
Dogs will only shake their heads once or twice! It's a creamy, very
soothing mixture. Once you have the ears under control, lessen how often
you use it till you're only using it once a week. Once a week keeps ears
from getting bad again.

My doctor (human) is the one that came up with this as her dogs were having ear issues that weren't really under control from the things her vet was prescribing! Anyone that I know that has gone to using it has had
remarkable results and the dogs are much happier and SAFER than using
anything with alcohol in it. I was told by my vet that alcohol just dries
the ear out - which includes drying out the ear drum AND that if there is
even the tiniest of perforations in that ear drum, it can let alcohol down
into the middle ear where it can do permanent damage. That's why this cream is SOOOOO good! There's nothing "liquid" about it. It goes in and melts it's way down to where it's needed. No alcohol to cause drying or damage and it will take care of anything yeast, bacterial etc...


----------



## ilovemydog (Apr 14, 2011)

Just as a disclaimer- I don't mean to make it seem like she is completely neglected or anything like that. I just feel bad that I can't be here to take care of her all the time.

She was miserable last night because of her ears and it really brought me down and I was kind of dramatic when I posted this.

But yes-they are ill so they can't.

It's mainly just her ears & I worry that it's something else because of the fact it almost never goes away. It's not that I DON'T want to spend the money it's that I don't HAVE the money. there is a difference. I work two jobs while going to school and barely get by myself.

But I will certainly try the things you all posted, so thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The heealthy ear reciped worked very well for my older Golden's ear infections and itchies. It isn't expensive to make and if you know any girlfriends who use Monistat maybe they could give you a tube. It is a little pricey when you have to buy a 3 pack which is the only way I found it for sale.

Good luck with your girl. If you do decide to change her food do it very, very slowly while mixing it with her old food. An older dog may have GI upset or get pancreatitis from too quick of a change in their dog food.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the recipe that MyLissyK gives. At the Dog-O-Mat, we use a Witch Hazel, Tea Tree Oil solution for general ear cleaner. However, if her ears are painful at all, as opposed to just itchy, don't use anything with alcohol (like a witch hazel solution) in the ears. The Monistat-Polysporin recipe is the best.

Oh and you can use store brand monistat.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I second the recipe above.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

magiclover said:


> I know you don't want to spend alot of money at the vet but I would have a full thyroid panel run on her at her age. Thyroid problems can cause issues with the immune system that affect ears and coat. If it is thyroid it can be managed with medication that is not overly expensive.


Ditto this, it is VERY important.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Are there any other options for your dogs living conditions? Are there any friends, siblings or relatives who'd be willing to help out this particular situation without causing any further expenses? Anyone closer to where you are at school perhaps? This is a really tough situation to be in and you and your dog are in my thoughts and prayers today. I'm hoping the best for you and that you will find a better solution soon.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I know how you feel watching her be in pain from her ear infections. My dog is going through a really bad chronic ear infection at the moment going on about 3-4 months long now, and it was at the point where he was in so much pain when he shook his head. 

I tried a prescription from the vet (Ottomax) and the ear recipe mentioned above - both with no success. The vet did an ear scope and swab to look under the microscope and he found a ton of bacteria in there. It's important to determine whether the ear infection is fungal or bacterial. Both of the meds I tried were for fungal (yeast) infections which is why it wasn't helping him!!! Our vet prescibed us some Baytril to fight the bacteria this time and only 5 days later he is SO much better. Our visit to the vet was about $150 with tax and that is up here in Canada where it tends to be much more expensive. Hoping that you can find some money to get your pup into the vet to help her feel better. It is heartbreaking to see them in pain knowing that they can't do anything to help themselves, they have to rely on us. 

Hoping that things turn around for your family!!


----------



## ilovemydog (Apr 14, 2011)

I will certainly take her for the thyroid scan as soon as I can. I am saving-but it takes time. I took her to the park today and she's chipper as ever, but still shaking her head a bit. I'm going to try the remedy that was posted here for awhile and see how it goes. She's getting old you can tell, she doesn't want to walk as much but just more so poke/sniff around. But whatever makes her happy. She loves being in the sun.

I think another big issue is when their is damp/wet weather/rain. That's when shes the worse. She has a bad habit of rubbing her head in the dirt as well, which doesn't help.


----------

